# The Best Face Book Status Line I've Read in a While



## Marrow Man

My former pastor (and fellow PB member) Mark Wright had this as his Face Book status line early this morning:



> If you think God is a black woman named "papa," you need to get out of the Shack and read your Bible.



'nuff said!


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Amen.


----------



## he beholds

nice!


----------



## BobVigneault

Excellent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hamalas

Wait, you mean God isn't black?!?!?!


----------



## kvanlaan

> If you think God is a black woman named "papa," you need to get out of the Shack and read your Bible.



Oh man. I feel a very charismatic "AMEN, brother!" coming on.


----------



## Marrow Man

Hamalas said:


> Wait, you mean God isn't black?!?!?!



And the Holy Spirit isn't Asian either!


----------



## Matthew1034

Marrow Man said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you mean God isn't black?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Holy Spirit isn't Asian either!
Click to expand...


I thought that since the black gene is dominant, and the white gene is recessive, Adam had to be black. And it says that Adam was the Son of God, so logically he must be black!

</sarcasm>

Note: That reasoning is Malcom X's, based on an Islamic worldview.


----------



## markarp

*quote*

My Facebook status came from a radio show I was listening to by Chris Rosebrough on Pirate Radio. It seemed to be a random comment tacked on at the end of the show. Pirate Radio adverts as "we're ain't seeker sensitive" and "pietists beware." Anybody know anything about Rosebrough or Pirate Radio? He might be Lutheran, I'm not sure. Pirate Christian Radio - Pietists Beware! 

What is absolutely hilarious is that my brother in law, who has never even heard of _The Shack_ replied to my status as a joke and said "WOW, I thought he was a chinese man named Lu Ming!"


----------



## Marrow Man

Well, at any rate, my post did force you to come back to the PB.


----------

